# Search and Rescue Classes Spring 2009



## Sarge31 (May 1, 2004)

The following classes are being offered cooperatively by the Massachusetts State Police Academy and Northeast Wilderness Search and Rescue.

Desc. (Days) Date Cost
INTRO TO CASIE (2) 7-Apr $0
MANTRACKING 101 (2) 14-Apr $0
ADVANCED TRACKING (1) 16-Apr $0
SAR FUNDAMENTALS(3) 21-Apr $0
SAR MANAGEMENT REFRESHER (1) 28-Apr $0
MANAGING THE LOST PERSON INCIDENT(5) 4-8-May $145
PLANNING THE URBAN SEARCH 11-May $65
SAR RESPONDER II SKILLS 1-Jun $40
SPECIALIZED RESOURCES FOR LE ?-Jun $0
CASIE TABLETOP ?-Jun $0

To register, contact:

Dan O'Connor
NEWSAR
P.O. Box 52
Ware, MA 01082
413.967.0037
[email protected]
www.newsar.org


----------

